# Laser Range Finders



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

Apparently I am looking to buy my husband a Laser Range Finder, or so he hinted yesterday 

Anyways, I came across this Bushnell Elite 1500 and was wondering what everyone thought about it.  Does anyone have a range finder, if so, which one and what do you think of this one?

ELITE 1500


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't own one but I had a friend that had the "Quest" model (it's on the page you linked to).  It worked well and was very easy to use.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 3, 2006)

What does he plan to use it for? Golf, bow, rifle? If its just for bow hunting, 1500 yrds may be a little overkill.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> What does he plan to use it for? Golf, bow, rifle? If its just for bow hunting, 1500 yrds may be a little overkill.



Rifle.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 5, 2006)

Then that is a good choice, I have a bushnell and a nikon rangefinder. I like the bushnell much better.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Then that is a good choice, I have a bushnell and a nikon rangefinder. I like the bushnell much better.



Thanks Marvin.  Much appreciated.  Why do you like the Bushnell better?  Is is the features or the quality overall?


----------



## Marvin (Mar 5, 2006)

Lisa, the features are about the same. What I liked about the Bushnell was looking through the viewer, the nikon looked a lot darker; like I was looking through a tunnel. 
The elite 1500 has the nice features of being waterproof and it floats. (both very handy in the field!)


----------



## Lisa (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Marvin, much appreciated.  I want to get him one that will last for years.  Being on the prairie the feature of it floating isn't as important, however, the waterproof part is excellent.  I am figuring he can use it when long range target shooting as well.


----------

